# Interface to external programs ?



## OlafSt (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello there !

I'm the founder of STLCD, one of the last existing Software driving character LCD's. My question is: Is there an interface to GPU-Z, where my STLCD can read the Values from and then display them on the attached LCD ? Shared Memory or something like this ?

Thanks in advance,

Olaf


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jun 3, 2008)

http://www.stlcd.de/index.php?site=start

Where do you buy these things? Is there a similar site in EN? I'm afraid my DE isnt good enough to take advantage of the site.


----------



## spud107 (Jun 3, 2008)

im looking for an old printer or something with a 20x4 display, something iv been wanting to do for a while. the displays are found in lots of things though, the ones you want have 16 pins,


----------



## OlafSt (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry, there is no english translation to the site (nobody wanted one yet ) But of course you can ask any question regarding STLCD (hopefully my english is good enough...)  

What is STLCD ? Well, it's simply a software reading several values from the system and display them on a character LCD - just like the famous jaLCDs, which is not supported anymore AFAIK. 

With STLCD, you can monitor your temps of CPU, GPU and several other things while playing WOW oder COD4 - no need for ALT+TAB or "windows mode" anymore. These LCD's can easily be grabbed at Ebay for some bucks. Just make sure it is an character LCD (not a graphical one !). As in earlier days these LCD's required a parallel port, we also developed a very simple USB-Interface (bad luck, also everything in German - but as long as you can read a schematic you won't have any problems).

I'm watching GPU-Z since its "first light" and now there are very interesting informations in GPU-Z (like Temps, RPM's and so on) which are perfect for an LCD to display so your customers e.g. can monitor their OC-Results in Realtime and with more precision. STLCD in turn would not need NVCPL.DLL anymore and it would also be capable to display GPU-Data for ATI-based GPU (it may even run under the greatest Spyware ever - Vista).

Any questions left ? Just ask 

Olaf


----------



## FR@NK (Jun 3, 2008)

I think this might be something I would like to read more about. I'll use google to translate your site and i'll look around ebay for some LCDs.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi Olaf,

there is a dump to xml feature via command line switch but the dump does not include sensor data at this time, just the information from the first page.

what kind of interface would you like? shared memory?


----------



## OlafSt (Jun 4, 2008)

Shared memory would be the easiest, I think   STLCD is already running a thread reading via SharedMem from Speedfan, Motherboard Monitor and others. Thanks for thinking about it


----------



## ps3divx.com (Jun 28, 2008)

Hello! 

I'm currently working on a program which shows me all system information on my Logitech G15 LCD. To get my GPU clocks and temps GPU-Z is exactly what i need.

So, like OlafSt I'd be really happy if you could add a Shared Memory interface. And please make it possible to access all cores and temeratures at the same time if you can. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## OlafSt (Jun 28, 2008)

Deleted: Off topic.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 29, 2008)

ps3divx.com said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently working on a program which shows me all system information on my Logitech G15 LCD. To get my GPU clocks and temps GPU-Z is exactly what i need.
> 
> ...



i'll post the shared mem info soon


----------



## ps3divx.com (Jun 29, 2008)

danke!


----------

